# Another song - Don't Believe a Word



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Haha Guys,

Just another song from a demo I did for a CD to drag around pubs in the YooKay to get gigs. You have to give these out to pub landlords so they can listen and then they call you up for gigs - we got quite a lot from this CD!

https://soundcloud.com/jim-sorbie/20151028-dont-believe-a-word

Rock On! Mine's a Boddies (Any Brits out there know what I mean!)

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I didn't believe a word of that!

Nice job!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

Loved it! Big TL fan here.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice playing Jim. Joolz' voice sounds remarkably similar to Ian Thornley's.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers mate,

I'll tell him!


----------

